# 2019 Cruze LT doesn’t like to be in 6th gear?



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey all,

wondering if anyone has the same issue as me as I know taking it to a dealer would just be a waste of time because they’ll claim they can’t reproduce the issue.

During highway driving I’ll be cruising at 110kph and the car is clearly in 6th as the RPMs are low but after a while the car with jerk, almost feels like a loss of power for a split second and then it will downshift to fifth. From there no matter what I do the car refuses to shift into 6th until I get the car up to about 145-160kph (yes I’ve tried). Even putting the car into L mode and manually selecting 6th does nothing, which I’m not surprised as the manual mode on these gen 2s are horrid.

I’m wondering if it’s actually an issue with my transmission or if it’s the cars ECU just used to me doing pulls and going full throttle as most of my accelerations are hard and that poor 1L gives me everything it could possibly offer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine goes into 6th at 42-50 mph and stays there unless you give it a good kick to downshift. Then it shifts right back into it as soon as possible. Take it to a dealer, sounds like somethings wrong.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What are the ambient weather conditions when this happens? Is this another thread about how the turbo engines won't use 6th gear when weather conditions are right near freezing temperatures with high humidity? It sounds like that's the time of year and conditions a lot of Canucks would be driving in.


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> What are the ambient weather conditions when this happens? Is this another thread about how the turbo engines won't use 6th gear when weather conditions are right near freezing temperatures with high humidity? It sounds like that's the time of year and conditions a lot of Canucks would be driving in.


yes the temperature is right around -3 to 5 Celsius when it happens. Maybe that’s the cause lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, it's well into spring here.

That's programmed behavior in cold temps.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Kielly32 said:


> yes the temperature is right around -3 to 5 Celsius when it happens. Maybe that’s the cause lol


What prize do I win?!


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Interesting! Thanks everyone. Glad I asked before spending money at a dealer lol. Should warm up in the next week or so and I’ll see if I can replicate it then!


----------

